# Klein tools - different grades for suppliers?



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I was a salesman for an electrical supplier once and I lied too.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

A bil of mine tried telling me this too.....


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

This kind of rumor has been around forever. I remember first hearing it in an auto parts store maybe 30 years ago, the kid at the counter was telling me Champion spark plugs you buy at K-Mart are cheaper because they're factory seconds. I didn't buy it, just doesn't add up. These days I still doubt those rumors if it's the same part number, although I couldn't say it's impossible, companies have come a long way in figuring out every little way to chisel a few pennies. 

I had a problem with a brand new Klein screwdriver a couple months ago, I twisted the tip of one of those demolition drivers trying to back out a big rusted screw. I was impressed that it didn't cam out and the screw did come out, but the tip twisted badly. I can't blame them, how are they supposed to know someone with my superhuman strength would be buying their screwdriver. 

But they exchanged it at the supply house I bought it without a receipt in two minutes. If it was Home Depot I probably would have had to have a receipt and it wouldn't have been worth digging it up and standing in line for a screwdriver.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

It makes no sense. Klein is sold at HD as premium line. HD already has their econo line with Commercial Electric amongst others.

If it was worth their while for Klein to tool up and manufacture a consumer line, it would still be in their interest to differentiate it either under a different brand name or as a "value" product.

We hear the same thing about Milwaukee but a Fuel drill is a Fuel drill. Techtronic reaches the econo market with Ryobi. They also sell a less expensive Milwaukee package with skinny batteries but the tool itself is still the same.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> This kind of rumor has been around forever. I remember first hearing it in an auto parts store maybe 30 years ago, the kid at the counter was telling me Champion spark plugs you buy at K-Mart are cheaper because they're factory seconds. I didn't buy it, just doesn't add up. These days I still doubt those rumors if it's the same part number, although I couldn't say it's impossible, companies have come a long way in figuring out every little way to chisel a few pennies.
> 
> I had a problem with a brand new Klein screwdriver a couple months ago, I twisted the tip of one of those demolition drivers trying to back out a big rusted screw. I was impressed that it didn't cam out and the screw did come out, but the tip twisted badly. I can't blame them, how are they supposed to know someone with my superhuman strength would be buying their screwdriver.
> 
> But they exchanged it at the supply house I bought it without a receipt in two minutes. If it was Home Depot I probably would have had to have a receipt and it wouldn't have been worth digging it up and standing in line for a screwdriver.


HD will give you a refund if you present the card it was purchased on or a store credit. Receipt isn't required.


----------



## OldMasterTech (Mar 12, 2014)

If a manufacturer did have an economy line the individual units would have different part numbers/model numbers. 

I owned TV & appliance stores during the 70's thru '99 and it was common practice for many TV manufacturers to put different shells & model numbers on the same TV. This allowed major retailers to have a model that we (independent retailers) couldn't directly compete with as we couldn't order that model. 

Can't speak for Klein products but it sounds like the old BS story to justify a higher price.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Now I forget the name, but Klein DID start a cheap import line, but they did not catch on. They were as bad as Horrible Freight hand tools.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Now I forget the name, but Klein DID start a cheap import line, but they did not catch on. They were as bad as Horrible Freight hand tools.


That may have been something they tested in a specific market. They never sent me a survey or design form for anything like that. I had been a tester for them for a while. They sent me improved or new items and I had to write up my ideas and thoughts on them.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

OldMasterTech said:


> If a manufacturer did have an economy line the individual units would have different part numbers/model numbers.
> 
> I owned TV & appliance stores during the 70's thru '99 and it was common practice for many TV manufacturers to put different shells & model numbers on the same TV. This allowed major retailers to have a model that we (independent retailers) couldn't directly compete with as we couldn't order that model.
> 
> Can't speak for Klein products but it sounds like the old BS story to justify a higher price.


I've heard this too! How places will get Black Friday tvs but their really only made for that sale alone, not a normal quality/stock sku...

Speaking of HF I have one near me now, I should check it for the first time after coffee and donuts!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've heard this for years about power tools.

I don't think Klein has two production values, I think they just let their quality deteriorate until there was a definite difference between their old stuff and new stuff. 

Unfortunately, you get the new junk regardless of who you buy it from.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Reminds me of the DeWalt urban legend: the tools at the Depot have plastic bushings and bearings and the ones at commercial distributors have metal parts. 

The tool crib guy at my last large employer said the internals are crap no matter where they bought them from. He knew which guys treated the tools better and dropped them less by the required repairs and the interval of needed repairs. I wa sfar easier on powertools than my own brother in law that was a known abuser.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I abuse my tools. But I talk dirty to em and spit shine em so it's ok.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I abuse my tools. But I talk dirty to em and spit shine em so it's ok.


My BIL would bust a drill bit and toss the drill off a scaffold to the concrete below...


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

lol that's not how I roll....I do however calmly take the bit out and put it in my pocket so that when I am down on the ground I can throw the bit away as violently as possible.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Big John said:


> I don't think Klein has two production values, I think they just let their quality deteriorate until there was a definite difference between their old stuff and new stuff.


That's just it. They get in with the big boxes because the big boxes control so much of the market. Then they figure out that there's little consequence selling junk in the big box stores, as long as the price is right. Then they are basically selling their name - for example the circuit tracer that's clearly coming off the same lines as the Harbor Freight 

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/klein-horrible-freight-same-140761/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> lol that's not how I roll....I do however calmly take the bit out and put it in my pocket so that when I am down on the ground I can throw the bit away as violently as possible.


At my worst I would not be pissed at a saw for a dull or snapped blade. Never understood guys like that.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That may have been something they tested in a specific market. They never sent me a survey or design form for anything like that. I had been a tester for them for a while. They sent me improved or new items and I had to write up my ideas and thoughts on them.


That's what it was, Wirepro by Klein 

http://toolguyd.com/wirepro-by-klein-tools/

They didn't tell you about it because they were too embarassed


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> At my worst I would not be pissed at a saw for a dull or snapped blade. Never understood guys like that.


Reminds me of happy gilmore yelling at the ball to go in the hole!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> That's what it was, Wirepro by Klein
> 
> http://toolguyd.com/wirepro-by-klein-tools/
> 
> They didn't tell you about it because they were too embarassed


When I was asked to review their stuff I thought it was a chance at free tools. Years later it seems 90% of the tools were linemans. I tried them all, some times never seeing any difference in them. My favs are still the J2000 and the Journeyman D213-9NECR.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> When I was asked to review their stuff I thought it was a chance at free tools. Years later it seems 90% of the tools were linemans. I tried them all, some times never seeing any difference in them. My favs are still the J2000 and the Journeyman D213-9NECR.


My favorite are the D2000-9NETP, I can't get used to those ones with the extra plastic on the handles. I would laugh at them for making so many different linemans pliers but then they'll laugh at me for owning so many :blink:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm trying to break in J2139NECRN but my girl hands have a hard time using these effortlessly one handed.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Majewski said:


> I'm trying to break in J2139NECRN but my girl hands have a hard time using these effortlessly one handed.


I got their super duper needlenose which I like, but I did not like the fluffy handles, I cut them off and put a pair of the shrink on handles instead.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Funny....I still love the fluffy handles!


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I still have the same linemans I started with, which I believe are J213-9NE. Early on a coworker had the fishtape pullers, and I was jealous of that feature so I modified mine with a grinder :whistling2: 7 years later they still work great! :thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> My favorite are the D2000-9NETP, I can't get used to those ones with the extra plastic on the handles. I would laugh at them for making so many different linemans pliers but then they'll laugh at me for owning so many :blink:


At one point I had a large roller cabinet drawer full, then I started giving them to apprentices. I must have had 60 pairs of test pliers at one point. 

I've never used the fish tape pullers, just a preference. I like to have the 10ga crimp die.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> I still have the same linemans I started with, which I believe are J213-9NE. Early on a coworker had the fishtape pullers, and I was jealous of that feature so I modified mine with a grinder :whistling2: 7 years later they still work great! :thumbup:


Have you had to sharpen the cutting jaws?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I'm trying to break in J2139NECRN but my girl hands have a hard time using these effortlessly one handed.


Have you tried 8"?


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Have you had to sharpen the cutting jaws?


Nope. Closest to the pivot point the blades don't meet from cutting stuff too hard for them, but the rest of the blade still works fine. How would one sharpen them without getting to a point where they didn't meet anymore?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> Nope. Closest to the pivot point the blades don't meet from cutting stuff too hard for them, but the rest of the blade still works fine. How would one sharpen them without getting to a point where they didn't meet anymore?


I've ground off nicks and honed with a dremel stone


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

How would I become a tester of Klein tools?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

icdubois said:


> How would I become a tester of Klein tools?


I got invited by a rep after trying to buy directly for several large purchases while working in the family business. As much as was purchased for the tool crib I didn't like paying retail.


----------

